# Is there a button combo that has the same effect as battery pull?



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

This is more for my own curiosity. I know devices that have non-removable batteries have button combinations that you can hold that has the same force-reboot effect as a battery pull. Just wondering if a similar combo exists for the SGS3. I have the d2vzw btw.


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

holding the power button for ten seconds is supposed to do it but that doesn't work if you get a sleep of death for some reason. aside from with those where you have to battery pull, holding power will reboot.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Technically speaking, since there is no way to totally kill power to a device as long as the battery is in it, no. For the ultra paranoid, one can still be tracked even with a device powered off and the battery in it


----------



## mandiw777 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hold power and volume +- for about ten seconds and it'll power down but for some reason sometimes it won't work. I don't know if its a difference of how locked up I am or the ROM I'm on or whatever sometimes it just won't work and I'll have to pull the battery.


----------



## samsgun357 (Oct 4, 2012)

yarly said:


> Technically speaking, since there is no way to totally kill power to a device as long as the battery is in it, no. For the ultra paranoid, one can still be tracked even with a device powered off and the battery in it


The reason I haven't bought the N4.

id est quod est


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

I believe power and volume up accomplishes a "soft" reboot and works instead of a battery pull. It has always worked for me at least.


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> This is more for my own curiosity. I know devices that have non-removable batteries have button combinations that you can hold that has the same force-reboot effect as a battery pull. Just wondering if a similar combo exists for the SGS3. I have the d2vzw btw.


creating a reboot toggle for aokp. not a complete alternative but will be better than using button


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

BMc08GT said:


> creating a reboot toggle for aokp. not a complete alternative but will be better than using button


it'd be nice if we could get it fixed so that you don't have to do a battery pull when it freezes, we used to be able to hold the power button.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

sageDieu said:


> it'd be nice if we could get it fixed so that you don't have to do a battery pull when it freezes, we used to be able to hold the power button.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


 could hack together a key combo maybe?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Andy32790 (Aug 13, 2012)

Holding the power button for ten second has worked for me every time I can remember I assumed this was common knowledge


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

Andy32790 said:


> Holding the power button for ten second has worked for me every time I can remember I assumed this was common knowledge


good to know. Will definitely try it next time I need it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

Andy32790 said:


> Holding the power button for ten second has worked for me every time I can remember I assumed this was common knowledge


 has worked for me many times.

©! Sent From My Verizon 4G S3 Powered By My 7000mah Zerolemon Extended Monster!©


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

it works for the new freezes in 3.4 kernels but has never worked on actual sleep of death type issues. at least not for me

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------

